# Sudo coilovers



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

i went to a shop and they told me about some "Sudo" coilovers for $199. i was wondering if anyone knew anything about them or had experiances with them. and before ppl say you get what you pay for, i know that, but there is a lot of things that ppl charge high prices for that you could get cheaper. example: ppl can buy the GC's for $400 but they charge that cause ppl want them and thats what the market will bare.

i saw pics of them and they look quality but so far i'm unsure of spring rates.

TIA


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Post pics.


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

thats the problem, they don't have a website(according to google) but i will see what i could do. i know that you don't have to use 2 wenches to adjust them. the guy said that the top plate on the GC's is urathane and that the Sudo's are still aluminum with a rubber o-ring between the spring and the top plate. i don't know for sure i'm just running off what he said.


----------



## hpro123 (Apr 30, 2002)

cranium,

GC charges 400 for good reasons.
GCs come with Eibach ERS springs that sell at retail for $55-60.
There you have $220-240 for the springs included with GC alone.

So the GC hardware minus springs costs you (when you buy a complete set) $160-180. I would guess that it costs GC $30-40 to make the hardware. So, most of their profit comes from the HW (160-30=$130) and the margin they have from Eibach as large resellers of ERS springs.

Trust the common knowledge: GC coilover kits are VERY GOOD value for money.

And make a test: ask the local shop what springs (brand, spring rate, spring length free and compressed, and what GUARRANTEE) they sell with the SUDO or whatever. 

In all probability they will not even know. In such a case I would run away from this "deal". You can get similar kits from eBAY for $59 and thy will come with the same "I do not know what it is" springs.

Now that I put this out of the way, you may also ask them how much they sell the HARDWARE from the kits (everything minus springs) ALONE. Tell them you like it but would rather get springs from Hypercoil for $50 each with a lifetime guarantee rather than the no-name they have. Then you will know how much they sell the springs for. 

And please keep us posted on the results. I would not mind getting coilover HW for $50 if it is that cheap.


Chris


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

i will check on monday for all of that. thanks for the responces.


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

well i went back to the shop today and asked them point blank what springs Sudo uses and his said they were infact Eibach springs just not the ERS springs. the hardware they don't sell by themselves but i was able to look at it and it appered good quality (although i have not seen in person the GC's) they didn't list the spring rate in his cataloge but he just said they are application specific (no duh). he showed me ones for a civic and they had a sticker on them with the #450 for the front and #350 for the rear( that seem a little high to me but i don't know that much about honda's). the hard ware was not the jam nut style but a allen wrench to loosen and then turn. 

i have the number to the distributor so i will call tomorrow and see what they say about them.


----------



## hpro123 (Apr 30, 2002)

Eibach does not produce any springs for coilovers other than the ERS series. What color where the springs? Eibach ERS are all red.

"Application specific" means "I do not know what rate they are".

Call the distributor. And search eBAY automotive using the keywords "coilover Sentra". You will find a lot of coilovers for $59-$199. Does any of those shown on the pictures look like the one you saw?


Chris


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

springs are red but they don't look like the "cheap" ones on ebay (but im not saying they aren't). nothing on ebay looks like them. i will continue my research.


----------



## Michael DeLoach (Apr 30, 2002)

Make sure to let us know what you find out....


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

i will but have been busy this week so i will try to call monday.


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

well i called the distributor yesterday and they said that they didn't know what the spring rate was and that they are of unknown manufacure. i said so they are not eibach and they said NO we couldn't sell them this cheap if they were. 

sorry for my doubts but i just like finding alternitives.


----------



## hpro123 (Apr 30, 2002)

CRANIUM, alternative-seeking is never wrong.
I would certainly try to find any combination that might work.
Unfortunately, living at the other side of the world is not very "seeking" friendly for me. Taxes and shipping costs usually double for me what you pay there!


Example of "seeking" for coilovers. 

Hypercoil springs can be found for $50 a piece online or at several local shops. They are the best and at $50 ($200 for all corners) are cheap.

Now, all you need is the el-cheepo eBAY coilover kit with the best mounting hardware (threaded sleeve, upper perch, lower perch) . Get it for $60-70, forget about the springs since you'll get Hypercos and tell them to ship only the mounting hardware to save on shipping. 
If the mounting hardware is of good quality, you end up paying $260 + shipping for a decent quality coilover kit with the best springs available.

Chris


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

i will definatly look into that. thanks for all who responded.


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

i will definatly look into that. thanks for all who responded.


----------

